# G15 oder G19 -- G9 oder doch eine andere?



## PC-Flo (8. August 2009)

Hey,

die meisten Gamer schwöhren auf Logitech egal ob es sich um eine Tastatur, Maus, Headset oder ein paar Lautsprecher handelt.

Zu dieser Mehrheit gehöre ich auch! Konnte mich bis jetzt noch NIE über Hardware von Logitech beschwehren.

Nun zu dem eigentlichen Anliegen dieses Themas.

Die neue G19 ist über doppelt so teuer wie die G15... beides sind nach Aussagen von vielen Gamern sehr gute Tastaturen!
Lohnt sich die G19 oder kann man mit der nicht wirklich mehr machen? Denn wenn sie "nur" ein neues Design bekommen hat lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nicht, da würde ich dann eher zur G15 greifen.

Sollte jemand von euch die G19/G15 besitzen bzw. schon einmal getestet haben, währe es super, wenn Ihr die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der jeweiligen Tastaturen nennen könntet und natürlich wo die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Modellen liegen.

Bild der G15



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild der G19



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Gamer-Maus ist mir gleich die G9 aufgefallen!
Was sagt ihr zu der und gibt es was Vergleichbares oder besseres?

Bild der G9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was kann das Headset G35, damit es ca. 80 Euro wert ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sieht schick aus und hat ein paar Knöpfe aber das kanns doch net sein... was steckt dahinter?^^

Bild der G35




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schlecht ist das Zeug mit sicherheit nicht^^ mich würde nur interessieren was man alles machen kann und ob das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss stimmt


Danke


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Die G19 hat wie du siehst erstmal doppelt so viele Makrotasten und noch einige andere Kontrollen die mehr oder weniger Nützlich sind...
Mehrfarbige Beleuchtung, Farbdisplay...

Zum Rest kann ich eigentlich nur sagen: Qualität... ob das jetzt den Preis rechtfertigt muss jeder für sich selbst wissen aber wenn ich daran denke wieviele Headsets, Mäuse und Tastaturen ich schon verbraten habe... bis ich dann zmd. bei der Maus (MX 518) und der Tastatur (G15) auf Logitech gewechselt bin (im Moment brauche ich kein Headset) und seitdem kein einziges Problem mehr hatte kann ich sagen, der Preis hat sich für mich gelohnt und wenn ich Geld hätte und nicht schon eine G15 würde ich mir sofort die G19 kaufen...


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit der hier?Kostet nur 8€ und ist sogar ne Maus dabei:
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a420748.html

Was ich damit sagen will: "Warum willst du soviel Geld für ne Tastatur ausgeben?"
Mit einer teurern Tastatur spielt man auch nicht besser als mit einer billigen. Ich benutz seit 5 Jahren die mitgelieferte Tastatur von einem Aldi-PC und die ist auch nicht schlecht. Investier das Geld doch lieber in eine ein Hardwareupgrade oder sonst was.

Bei der Maus würd ichs noch verstehen, die muss gut in der Hand liegen und von der Geschwindigkeit her passen. Da hab ich auch eine Logitech G5 genommen, mit der G9 könnt ich aber wiederrum nichts anfangen weil sie einach unförmig ist. 
Und für ein Headset 80€ zahlen wo die doch überall für 10€ einem nachgeschmissen werden? Natürlich ist da qualitativ ein Unterschied, aber ihr führt doch keine Firmengespräche über das Teil, da ist es doch egal ob eure Stimme in HD ankommt oder etwas rauscht.

Tut mir leid dass ich mich da so reinsteiger, ich bin zwar gern dabei wenn Geld in unsinnige Sachen gesteckt wird aber sowas versteh ich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und für ein Headset 80&#8364; zahlen wo die doch überall für 10&#8364; einem nachgeschmissen werden? Natürlich ist da qualitativ ein Unterschied, aber ihr führt doch keine Firmengespräche über das Teil, da ist es doch egal ob eure Stimme in HD ankommt oder etwas rauscht.



Nun... es gibt natürlich billige Dinger aber die gehen 1. genauso schnell kaputt wie sie billig und 2. ist oftmals die Soundqualtität so überragend Mies das die 10&#8364; dann auch fürn Arsch sind und dann bei diesen Kriterien dann mal die Goldene Bohne rauszufinden bis dahin hast du dann auch soviel Geld ausgegeben das du dir direkt eines für 80&#8364; von Logitech hättest nehmen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem muss eine Tastatur genauso wie eine Maus gut in der Hand liegen und natürlich auch etwas bieten, die Logitechtastaturen sind mittlerweile mehr als nur Tastaturen sondern ganze Kommandozentralen mit der man den PC vollkommen steuern kann und auch noch gut aussehen oder anders gesagt: 
Warum auf einem umgeschnallten Stück Pressspan laufen, wenn man auch anständige Lederschuhe, mit Versenunterstützung, angepasster Sohle und Thermoeinlagen haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (8. August 2009)

zum Thema Headset hab mir auch erst eins für 15 Euro gekauft... das ist nach einer Woche kaputt gegangen... dann eins für 25 Euro das hielt auch nicht recht viel länger und mein derzeitiges (Microsoft für 35 Euro) habe ich schon 3x umgetauscht, weil entweder das Micro nicht mehr gegangen ist oder ich alles sehr verzerrt gehört habe! 

Nur weil das von Logitech teurer ist muss es nicht besser sein, darum frage ich hier. Aber wenn ich mit diesem keine Probleme habe und es einfach 2-3 Jahre nutzen kann zahle ich das Geld gerne!


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Habe das G35 Headset und eine Logitech G15 Tastatur und von Logitech die z5500 Boxen, bin sehr zufrieden mit den Produkuten. Top Qualität, Top Kundendienst, Top Ware, was will man mehr. Wobei ich mir überlege statt der G15 mir die Razer Tastatur zu kaufen. Glaube ich kann mit flachen Tasten besser spielen, weiß es noch nicht :/

Bezüglich dem Headset. Ich habe auch schon bereits  4 Stück gehabt und sind alle kaputt gegangen, man konnte die Headsets nie richtig als gute Kopfhörer benutzen um Musik zuhören oder gute Sprachqualitäten rüberzubringen in Skype/Teamspeak oder Ventrilo. Mit den G Tasten kannst du z.B. iTunes, Windows Media Player, TeamSpeak öffnen, aber das gehört eigentlich eher nur zu G-Serie und man benutzt die Tasten sehr selten, bzw. man kann wenig mit ihnen anfangen. Dazu gibt es eine Mute-Taste noch drann um seine Stimme zu muten, finde ich eigentlich sehr hilfirech und eine Lautstärkeregel, ist so ein Roll-Rädchen, ist auch sehr empfehlenswert. Das Headset sitzt auch sehr gut auf dem Kopf, es wackelt nicht, es rutscht nicht. Das Headset hat dazu ein sehr guten Bass und Soundqualität, sehr zu empfehlenswert für Musikliebhaber und wenn man das Mikro nach oben biegt, wird es automatisch gemuted, es leuchtet ein rotes LED. Das Mikro ist auch sehr verstellbar d.h es ist nicht nur nach oben und nach unten biegsam. Der Preis ist natürlich der große Nachteil, aber für mich hat es gelohnt. Falls du eine Soundkarte besitzt, kannst du leider nichts damit anfangen, weil das Headset ein schnelles USB 2.0 Kabel besitzt, zum Kabel es ist sehr robust, es ist etwas dick und ist sehr biegsam. Es geht eigentlich kaum kaputt.


----------



## PC-Flo (8. August 2009)

Wie belegst du die G Tasten auf dem Headset? 
Und das muss man bestimmt mit der beigelegten Software machen... ist das praktisch, einfach, schnell und unkompliziert zu erledigen oder ist es eine/die Schattenseite solcher Produkte (G15/G19/G9/G35)

Bei den Tastaturen und Mäusen macht man das wie gewohnt in den Spielen nehme ich mal an oder?
Belegt ihr die G Tasten auch für die Betriebsoberfläche, wenn ja für was? (also wenn Ihr gerade mal nicht am zocken seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Habe so mit den G Tasten nicht wirklich was am Hut, aber du kannst während dem Spielen oder mit der mitgelieferten Software die Tasten belegen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Die G-Tasten kann man glaube ich in den Spielen selbst nicht belegen aber man kann einfach ohne die Software direkt in der Tastatur Makros aufzeichen (sprich: MR Taste -> Entsprechende G-Taste wo man es haben will -> Makro eingeben -> MR-Taste -> fertig) oder halt den G-Tasten normale Tasten zuweisen um schneller ran zu kommen (Mache ich manchmal mit den NumPad Zahlen)

Ich habe über die Software meine G-Tasten für außerhalb von Spielen einfach Standardmäßig belegt, also M1 -> G1 = F1, G2 = Mail, G3 = Browser etc.
Ist sehr angenehm wie ich finde (M2 und M3 sind für Spiele und sonstiges).
Die Software finde ich sehr einfach zu bedienen und hat bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht, man kann dort auch extra für die Unterstützten Spiele dort entsprechende vorgefertigte Makros zuweisen (zum Beispiel für CoD 4 sind einige Makros vorhanden für Befehle oder Tastenkombinationen) oder selbst Makros eintragen.


----------



## PC-Flo (8. August 2009)

Wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen G15 und G19?

bis jetzt wissen wir 

-bei der G19 hat man mehr G Tasten
-kann man die LED Lichter anpassen

ansonsten kann man mehr mit dem Display machen oder hat es mehr USB-Anschlüsse? Was kann das Ding alles? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Wie gesagt das Display ist ein Farbdisplay, das der G15 ist nur Monochrom...
Die G19 hat wie die G15 2 USB Anschlüsse... wobei die G19 extra ausgezeichnete "Hi-Speed USB 2.0" Anschlüsse mit eigener Stromversorgung hat... wie das bei der G15 aussieht wüsste ich auch gerne, selbst auf der Verpackung steht nicht obs auch 2.0er Anschlüsse sind aber ich hab grad gelesen das es wohl bei der G15 zmd. bei einer Toshiba USB Webcam zu wenig strom hergibt...


----------



## PC-Flo (8. August 2009)

Noch eine Frage

Worin unterscheiden sich die G9 und die G9x? Die G9x kostet 20 Euro mehr, aber auf der Logitech Homepage haben beide die gleichen Funktionen und keine der beiden mehr oder weniger... oO


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Als ich weitere Bewertung durchgelesen hab von beiden Razer Tastaturen, kauf ich mir die Tastatur doch nicht. Die Tastenschlägen soll sehr laut sein, das ist schonmal der erste Grund warum ich die Tastatur nicht kaufen werde und man sieht auf dem Hochglanz sehr die Fingerabdrücke. Desgine ist top usw, aber ich dachte durch eine flache Tastatur sind die Tasten sehr leise, anscheinend ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Die G9x hat eine bessere Auflösung, Bildverarbeitung, max. Geschwindigkeit und max. Beschleunigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Technischen Daten der G9: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_poi...p;&cl=de,de
Und hier die Daten der G9x: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_poi...92&cl=de,de

Also, hierbei handelt es sich um eine rein technische Verbesserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. August 2009)

Die G9x ist kleiner, hat also nix positives.

Allerdings gilt eh 
Roccat Kone > Logitech G9(x)

Plantronics Audio .350 > G35

G15 > G19 (Weil man für 3 andere LEDs und ein Farbdisplay, das für Handys in Massenproduktion hergestellt wird, keine 60 Euro Aufpreis zahlt o.0)


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die G9x ist kleiner, hat also nix positives.



Kommt auf die Größe der Hände an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen davon ist das Geschmackssache... deswegen gilt garnichts... ich komme zum Beispiel mit der Roccat Kone absolut nicht klar, weil sie einfach nur abartig in meiner Hand liegt...


----------



## Falathrim (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Größe der Hände an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab noch keine 3jährigen mit ner Gamermaus zocken sehen... ;D


----------



## PC-Flo (9. August 2009)

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit der Garantie?

Wenn ich mir bei Amazon eine G19, G9 und ein G35 kaufe. (alle 3 Produkte haben 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie)

So nach 2,5 Jahren bricht das Kabel der G9 und das Micro der G35 geht nicht mehr!
Kann ich die Produkte beim nächsten MM umtauschen (wenn ja braucht man dann die Rechnung von Amazon?)
Muss ich die Produkte zu Logitech einschicken und die schicken mir 2 neue zurück? (Mit der Rechnung, Originalverpackung?)

Oder bekommt man nach 2,5 Jahren sowieso nichts mehr umgetauscht/erstattet?


Wenn ich nach z.B. 2,5 Jahren meine G19 umtausche läuft die Garantie dann noch 0,5 Jahre oder wieder volle 3 Jahre (weil es ja ein neues Produkt ist)

Ich frage, weil ich mich furchtbar ärgern würde, wenn mir so teure Hardware kaputt geht und ich es nicht erstattet bekomme...


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Die Garantie von Logitech ist das beste was ich jemals erlebt habe. Also wenn noch Garantie drauf ist tauschen sies in 100% der Fälle aus (Beispiel Soramac: 1 kaputtes Teil am Z-5500 (Wert 300€): Komplett neues System), Verschleißprodukte auch länger (z.B. Mausfüße hab ich 2 neue Sätze für meine inzwischen schon fast antike MX518 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## PC-Flo (10. August 2009)

Hab mir die Produkte heute im Mediamarkt angeschaut.

G9: Viel zu klein für meine Hände... für das Geld lohnt sich die Maus nicht wirklich

G19: Sieht bis auf den Bildschirm nicht viel anders aus als wie G15 und wegen den 3 Sachen die Sie mehr kann. loht sich der Aufpreis meiner Meinung nicht!

G35: Sieht sehr gut aus, meine Ohren passen komplett in die Ohrmuscheln und es trägt sich sehr gut! Es lohnt sich dieses Headset einmal zu testen.
In dieser Klasse habe ich bis jetzt im Internet und auch im Geschäft noch nichts vergleichbares gesehen. Falls ihr da welche kennt könntet Ihr mir die gerne zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch die Raccat Kone gesehen und diese Maus sagt mir um einiges mehr zu als die G9! Sie ist sehr groß, liegt super in der Hand und das Design ist klasse!

Bild der Roccat Kone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der Wahl der Tastatur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

In der nähren Auswahl stehen:

Logitech G15



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Roccat Valo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint Ihr mit welcher ist man als Gamer besser bedient und kennt ihr noch andere Tastaturen in der Quallität?


MfG
PC-Flo


----------



## Asoriel (10. August 2009)

Naja, die Valo ist ja noch nicht auf dem Markt wenn ich es richtig weiß. Die G9/G15 hab ich selbst. Dass dir die G9 klein vorkommt ist vollkommen normal. Du bedienst die Maus eigentlich nur mit den Fingern und nicht mit der ganzen Hand, was - wie ich finde - ein enormen Plus für den Komfort ist.

Zum Thema G15 muss ich wohl nichts sagen. Ultra robust (Wasser, Stürze etc), geniale Features, tolles Design.

Der Logitech-Support ist klasse. Schon kostenlos neue Tasten und Gleitfüße bekommen (Taste ist beim reinigen leider kaputt gegangen).


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> (Taste ist beim reinigen leider kaputt gegangen).



Wem sagst du das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (10. August 2009)

G9 und G35 kann ich beide empfehlen, hab sie selber und bin SEHR zufrieden. Wie's mit der Tastatur aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen...


----------



## Falathrim (10. August 2009)

Irgendwie lustig, dass ich genau das gesagt hatte, was PC-Flo entdeckt hatte 

Die Valo ist wie gesagt noch nicht auf dem Markt und die UVP ist ziemlich übertrieben...
Und der Logitech-Support ist wie gesagt erste Klasse, allerdings soll der Support von Roccat auch sehr gut sein, die Kone Rev.1 wurde ja angeblich meist sofort ausgetauscht, wenn die serienmäßigen Mängel auftraten.


----------



## PC-Flo (10. August 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.

@ Falathrim wenn man sich die Produkte im Netz anschaut sehen diese meistens sehr viel besser aus, wie sie tatsächlich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hat sich bei mir heute wieder bestätigt

und ja du hattest mit den Tastaturen und der Maus recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber von dem Headset bin ich "noch" nicht überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ähm und die Valo ist noch nicht auf dem Markt?!

Dachte ich hab die heute im Laden gesehen... oder war es doch eine andere?

Amazon verkauft diese auf jeden Fall schon --> Klick

Was kann man mit der G15 alles anstellen und gibt es vergleichbare Tastaturen?

Das weiß ich bereits über die G15:

2x USB 1.1 (reicht das für z.B. das G35?)
6 G Tasten - 3 Profile möglich
Windowstaste ausstellbar
Kabelführung an der Unterseite
Oranges Licht

LCD Display:
Uhrzeit, Stoppuhr, Timer, CPU Auslastung, Traklist (Musikprogramm), Infos zu Spielen (welche Spiele, was wird angezeigt?)


Welches Mauspad würdet Ihr mir für die Roccat Kone empfehlen?
Ich dachte an sowas oder doch lieber sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. August 2009)

auf dem Display kannst du so ziemlich alles machen. Ich hab mal nen Guide geschrieben, da findest du sicher einige nette Features.

Ne vergleichbare Tastatur wäre mir nicht bekannt, außer dieses komische StarTrek Billig-Ding. (Cyborg sonst-noch-wat)


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2009)

Würde mir jag erne die Razer Tastatur holen, aber die soll ja sehr laut sein vom tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. August 2009)

Und sie hat das Problem, dass sie von Razer ist...Verarbeitung aus der Hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ PC-Flo: Headset ist klar ;D In dem Bereich würde ich mir das neueste Speed-Link Medusa holen, hab grad den Namen nicht im Kopf aber das soll ziemlich gut sein was man so hört ;D


----------



## PC-Flo (10. August 2009)

Netter Guide - danke 

meinst du dieses?


----------



## Falathrim (10. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> meinst du dieses?


Genau das ;D

Von den Bewertungen ja schon sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Okay, aber auch nur in den Zeitschriften, die meisten anderen sind ja teils echt übel o.0


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2009)

Ich habe das und bin zufrieden damit =]
Sennheise PC 151




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. August 2009)

jopp, das habe ich auch. Sieht zwar sehr schlicht aus, ist aber verdammt bequem und hat einen gigantisch guten Klang, egal ob die Kopfhörer oder das Mikrofon. Selbst der Bass ist für ein Headset relativ druckvoll, zumindest von denen, die ich kenne. Kabel ist auch schön lang, perfekte Ortung bei Shootern möglich, Verarbeitung spitze, wirklich nur empfehlenswert.  (Für manchen vielleicht interessant: Auch als Brillenträger sehr angenehm (mit Sonnenbrille getestet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ))

was aber für den ein oder anderen vielleicht ein Nachteil ist: Es geht nicht so laut, als dass man sich die Ohren wegdröhnen könnte, aber doch bis zu einer ordentlichen Lautstärke.


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

Nicht mal uninteressant...mein "altgedientes" Audio .350 hat sich jetzt nämlich nach 6 Monaten Dauerbelastung und runtergeworfen werden etc. einohrig verabschiedet...

Hat mir aber auch meist gereicht, zumindest unter XP (Win7 hat die Lautstärke gedrosselt o.0)...sehr guter Klang, Bässe sind hörbar, Lautstärkerahmen vollkommen okay, Mikrofon lässt sich muten, Kabel ist schön lang und der Sitz stört erst nach 4 Stunden Dauertragen...

Für kaum 20 Euro unschlagbar.


----------



## PC-Flo (11. August 2009)

Danke an euch für die zahlreichen Antworten. Wiedereinmal konntet Ihr mir weiter helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zu folgendem Ergebniss gekommen:

- Maus: Roccat Kone
- Headset: Logitech G35, falls ich nicht zufällig über ein "mörder Teil" stolpere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Tastatur: Werde erst einmal bei meiner "allten" bleiben, weil zurzeit wie wir ja feststellen mussten die "einzigste" gute Gamer Tastatur die G15 ist (Preis/Leistung). Die sagt mir aber nicht 100% zu... ist ja eig. auch schon ein altes Produkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt zu der Maus noch ein passendes Mauspad. Es heißt die Maus läuft nicht auf allen gut... könnt Ihr da etwas empfehlen?

Diese würden mir gefallen, ist da etwas passendes dabei?

Taito Mauspad
Sense Mauspad

Danke


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2009)

Ein Papierblock *hust*


----------



## Asoriel (11. August 2009)

naja, die Kone wird wohl auf beiden hauseigenen Mauspads laufen. Ich hab die Razer eXactMat, würde sie aber nicht weiterempfehlen, da die Abnutzung auf der Speed-Seite zu hoch ist.

Gut soll dieses Steelseries sein, Qiuck+ oder wie das heißt.

Dass die G15 ein altes Produkt ist stört doch nicht Du hast trotzdem die volle Garantie und einen super Support. Und ganz ehrlich: Ich hoffe schnell auf einen direkten Nachfolger. Jemand ist die G7 verreckt (außerhalb der Garantie!) und er bekam eine G9 als Ersatz. Vollkommen kostenlos.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> jopp, das habe ich auch. Sieht zwar sehr schlicht aus, ist aber verdammt bequem und hat einen gigantisch guten Klang, egal ob die Kopfhörer oder das Mikrofon. Selbst der Bass ist für ein Headset relativ druckvoll, zumindest von denen, die ich kenne. Kabel ist auch schön lang, perfekte Ortung bei Shootern möglich, Verarbeitung spitze, wirklich nur empfehlenswert.  (Für manchen vielleicht interessant: Auch als Brillenträger sehr angenehm (mit Sonnenbrille getestet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig, mit eigener Normaler Briller getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich kanns nur empfehlen, es sitzt gut, guter Klang, und zum zocken vorallem dank langem Kabel Clip etc sehr gut.


----------



## PC-Flo (11. August 2009)

Ich finde die Roccat Valo sieht unheimlich gut aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hat sehr viele Makrotasten und ist nicht zu groß... das einzigste was mich RICHTIG aufregt ist das Mikro und der Soundanschluss...

Wer bitte braucht ein Mirko ein einen Soundanschluss an einer Tastatur?? ein USB Anschluss reicht locker aus oder etwa nicht?^^ 

Habt ihr euch schon einmal das Kabel von dem Ding angeschaut?! 5 Verschiedene Anschlüsse von denen man einen oder höchstens zwei gebrauchen kann...

finde das sehr schade... werde warten müssen bis die G19 billiger ist, aber das kann noch eine Zeit dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

